# Major System FAILURE - POSTINGS LOST



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Please Read the following Announcement - NOTE that until new posts are made, after this one, most THREADS prior to this one will be OLD and the discussions may no longer be valid - please kindly check the DATE before replying so that you will be more likely to get a response!Thank you! MAJOR SYSTEM FAILURE ON NOVEMBER 21-22, 2008Unfortunately we suffered a major system failure on the IBSGroup.org forums on November 21-22, 2008. As a result all of the postings and private messages created between March 23, 2008 to November 22, 2008 were lost. Additionally, if you registered after March 23, 2008 and before November 23, 2008 it will be necessary for you to register again. Please be sure to check your JUNK and SPAM folders for email from IBSGroup.org after registering in order to validate your membership. We apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused you. Jeffrey Roberts, President and FounderIBS Self Help and Support Group Welcome to the IBS Self Help and Support Group Forums! Membership to the site is FREE and just takes a few minutes to register by clicking on the Register link below. If this is your first visit to the forums be sure to read about help by clicking the Help link below. To start viewing messages, select the forum that you want to visit from the forums listing below; however, you must register in order to post or reply to messages. You can search for topics by clicking the Search link below. If you are a member and want to change your password, email address, personal settings or view your private messages: click the My Controls link.


----------

